

The Hard Sell on Salt - kljensen
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/30/health/30salt.html

======
benatkin
I wish NYTimes would show the contents of the title tag somewhere else on the
page. I think if the contents of the title tag were used as the title of this
submission, it would have got more people to notice this article:

> Pushed to Lower Salt Use, Food Industry Pushes Back

Sounds more provocative, no?

------
JeffL
If anyone is interested, the book "Salt", a history on the use of salt, is
extremely interesting and informative. It's amazing how many of our modern
foods were created just to include salt for preservation (cheese, corn beef,
soy sauce, etc.)

~~~
imd
Seconded, it was a great book.

I recently read a meta-analysis of salt studies that concluded that there was
no clear answer, but I can't find it. Instead, here's another NYT article that
talks about it:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/23/science/23tier.html?ref=sc...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/23/science/23tier.html?ref=science)

I notice the OP's link doesn't talk about the science nearly as much. Instead,
it talks about the commercial and political aspects, and how less salt will
harm food flavors.

